# Lifespan of white cat?



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Do white cats have shorter lifespans than black cats? I have a white cat with one blue eye and one brown eye. This morning someone said that white cats only live around six years and that got me thinking back to another white cat I had years ago who only lived to be about seven. Does anyone have (or had) an old white cat? My white cat (called LG) is about eight years old.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have a white Norwegian and a few other breeders do too. As far as i'm aware they live just as long as any other cat would. *


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

I've seen a white cat who was about 13...

The only difference, as far as I know, is that white cats are more prone to deafness than cats of other colours, something to do with a lack of pigment in the inner ear.


----------



## HelenB (May 23, 2008)

i saw a website once with one who had lived to 17 so i think they live just the same

i hope so cos ours is white but she is only 6


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like a complete barrow load of nonsense to me!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

My mom has a pure white moggy, she is 14 and fit as a fiddle


----------



## Jimeva (Nov 2, 2007)

My sister has a pure white cat & she's 11, the only prob she's had is cancer on the tips of her ears & she had 2 have both her ears amputated a mth ago.

Lisa


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Acrophylla said:


> Do white cats have shorter lifespans than black cats? I have a white cat with one blue eye and one brown eye. This morning someone said that white cats only live around six years and that got me thinking back to another white cat I had years ago who only lived to be about seven. Does anyone have (or had) an old white cat? My white cat (called LG) is about eight years old.


That is an old wives tale


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi we had a white moggy he lived to be 18.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow Ann, fab age

I think a lot of it goes back to animals in the wild. If they are born white(Abino) they are at greater risk of being killed by predators because they stand out. Also Albino is completely different to White as Albino's have red eyes. Getting into genetics now White cats are a mask for a colour, for example my white girl masks Blue. *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a white adopted cat and a couple of vans (high white). The only thing that they are more prone to than other cats is deafness and cancer in the ears. You have to watch for them going out in bright sunshine and protect the ears if it is necessary for them to go out. I would think the same goes for dogs and rabbits. C.x.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I have a white adopted cat and a couple of vans (high white). The only thing that they are more prone to than other cats is deafness and cancer in the ears. You have to watch for them going out in bright sunshine and protect the ears if it is necessary for them to go out. I would think the same goes for dogs and rabbits. C.x.


Agreed,and noses,sunblocks good goes for horses also


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Acrophylla said:


> Do white cats have shorter lifespans than black cats? I have a white cat with one blue eye and one brown eye. This morning someone said that white cats only live around six years and that got me thinking back to another white cat I had years ago who only lived to be about seven. Does anyone have (or had) an old white cat? My white cat (called LG) is about eight years old.


Historically white cats were prone to being deaf (I am not referring to pedigrees). Deafness doesn't shorten their lifespan but an outdoor cat is extremely vulnerable to the elements.

I am not sure but I think it was an inherited problem.

Sue


----------



## jilly80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Acrophylla said:


> Do white cats have shorter lifespans than black cats? I have a white cat with one blue eye and one brown eye. This morning someone said that white cats only live around six years and that got me thinking back to another white cat I had years ago who only lived to be about seven. Does anyone have (or had) an old white cat? My white cat (called LG) is about eight years old.


oh i hope not! my 7 month old is just like yours having a left blue eye and right brown eye, i wondered at first if she would be deaf but she seems to hear everything, i'm sure this will be an old wives tale.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

We had a rescued white mog who lived to be 17 (our 2nd longest survivng cat, the oldest was a ginger & white rescue who got to 3 months short of 20)and currently have 2 other white rescues, both aged 11 - one of them has been Best LH Non-Ped at the Supreme in his last 3 apperarances in 2004, 2008 (when he also won Supreme Non-Pedigree) and this year! We used to haver another who we only got when he was 11 and he lived to be 13 but had been an outdoor cat before we got him and, sadly, had cancer on his ears which later spread to his liver. If you look after them and take care if they go out in the sun then there is no reason they should not live to the same age as any other colour cat.

Carol


----------

